# From provisional to fully licensed -no refund in policy - right?



## dubinamerica (5 Mar 2008)

Just passed my driving test and contacted the insurance company to let them know i.e. to see if I'll get a rebate for the next few months, as when I took out policy I would have been learner driver. 

I've been told that there is no rebate due and the status change will kick in at the renewal of the policy. Is this correct? 

I also queried about cancelling existing policy now and starting new one so that I could get the benefit of the fully licensed status. was advised that this would be no good as would not get the year no claims bonus. So need to sit and wait.. 

I'm annoyed that I'm still being charged at the "provisional" rate when I've gone and got the test. Luckily, there's not long left on the policy but I'm sure there's plenty of other people in the same boat so we are being loaded unnecessarily..   Does anyone know if this info is accurate or should I expect a rebate?


----------



## truthseeker (5 Mar 2008)

I think (i could be wrong) that it depends on how long is left to run on a policy - for example, if you only renewed 2 months ago and there was 10 months left to run on it they might rebate you something, but if you renewed 10 months ago and there is only 2 months left to run they wont - maybe its something like less than 3 months left to run it becomes non refundable.


----------



## Satanta (5 Mar 2008)

Not sure on the rule regarding how long left to run on the policy, but I know I got a rebate two years ago when I passed my test (Insurance taken out in January, test passed in July - FYI... Axa were the insurers). 

I can't remember the exact figures, but I remember that the difference between Prov vs. Full licence had a fairly small impact on my insurance. It's only with growing NCB that my quote is dropping at a noticable rate. 

(For what it's worth, whenever I'm made a change to my policy [e.g. change of location, change of car etc.] I've always recieved an updated cost with the relevant increase/decrease passed on... even when only a couple of months to go on the policy)


----------



## jhegarty (5 Mar 2008)

I got a refund from Hibernian when I passed... was about 10 months left to go it ...


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Mar 2008)

You could cancel the policy get a refund. Then re-insure with your full licence.


----------



## Gunship (5 Mar 2008)

Who is your Insurer and what is the renewal date of your Policy ?


----------



## Joe1234 (5 Mar 2008)

I was told by a broker when I passed my test that there was no refund when a provisional licence holder got a full licence.  Needless to say, since that, we have not dealt with that broker.


----------



## Ravima (5 Mar 2008)

The terms and conditions of the Policy should cover this. have you read them?


----------



## ailbhe (5 Mar 2008)

If it is Hibernian/One Direct/Tesco and you did the Primary Ignition Assessment you would have recieved a 21% discount for doing it (which is roughly the prov licence loading). If you pass your test this 21% discount is removed meaning no refund.
You can then do Hibernians Ignition which will give you a discount of anything between 10 to 30% depending on how well you perform.

The only other reason I can think of is that you are close to renewal date, or were given a renewal discount which only applies to prov lic holders and now has been removed. 

If it is none of the above then you should query it.


----------



## becky (5 Mar 2008)

I got a refund form Axa and do remeber that I would not it if there was only maybe 2 months to go on the policy.


----------



## Shannon81 (6 Mar 2008)

i got my test at the end of Jan, i rang the insurance company that day and i had to go and show them the cert.  

I got a refund of Eur170 and there was 4months left  until renewal.

If you cancel the policy it would be likely that they would charge you a cancellatioin fee.


----------



## Shannon81 (6 Mar 2008)

sorry forgot to say that was with FBD


----------



## rmelly (6 Mar 2008)

I got a refund with 4.5 months remaining on the policy by ringing the day I passed, effective immediately. I think it was Hibernian.


----------



## Simeon (6 Mar 2008)

Passed test in mid Jan, forgot to inform insurers. Just got quote for year from April next. Will buzz them and see what they'll do. Wil post this afternoon.


----------



## Simeon (6 Mar 2008)

Got on to my insurers and they gave me E200 off. I'd had a claim so the old premium was about E1,200.


----------



## mik_da_man (10 Mar 2008)

I got a refund on mine when I told insurers that I passed the test.
I had 3 months left and was with FBD


----------



## familyvalues (11 Mar 2008)

my partner passed and got a refund of €40 from axa.


----------



## Don_08 (11 Mar 2008)

Got a refund with Eagle Star  ( well they reduced the remaining payments to account for it) - passed test in November, renewal was in Jan


----------

